

Ask HN: Idea management - vnagpal

Hi there , i am looking for a portal or app which can be used for idea management&#x2F; wiki, here is the functionality that i would need.
* 5-10 people should be able to collaborate.
* anyone should be able to tag and it should be searchable 
* we should be able to link the research with the particular idea<p>please feel free to suggest anything that you think might be useful. 
Thanks :)
======
navalsaini
I dont know any you can linkup research with.

If you are looking to explore.

(1) [http://www.convflow.com](http://www.convflow.com) (i worked on an earlier
version)

I am a big fan of idea management / collaboration softwares too. More
information. Some others I recently started using are (1)
[http://www.thoughtback.com](http://www.thoughtback.com) (useful alone) (2)
[https://app.thoughtplan.com](https://app.thoughtplan.com) (useful alone) (3)
[http://www.hipchat.com](http://www.hipchat.com) (prefer simpler design) or
[http://www.slack.com](http://www.slack.com) (prefer awesome design)

------
postatic
There are a few options I suppose.

\- Google doc \- hacker pad \- Evernote

If you would like to consider an alternative, I run a site called Postatic
([http://postatic.com](http://postatic.com)).

It's a site that let you create online communities (think of it as 'creating
your own hackernews'

But you can also make it 'private' so that only invited and approved people
can access the site, which makes it ideal for your situation. It might not be
100% perfect for your purpose but would love to have you check it out if you
have some time. Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
amarcus
Suggestion: Get rid of the Hacker News reference in your header.

I think that most people who don't know about HN will run away when they see
"Hacker" in the title. You are limiting your audience. If you must, it might
be best to use Reddit instead. Or maybe rotate between the names of different
websites that are similar.

Honestly, I would recommend focusing more on "Community" rather than the "We
are the X for Y"

~~~
postatic
Suggestion noted, but please understand that we've done (and still are doing)
our fair bit of experiments on what works for whom.

For example, when we want to tell HN users of Postatic, the most effective way
we found was to tell them that they can create their own HN site.

I guess for Reddit users, it would be better to target it as "create your own
Reddit".

"Community" is good, but there are a plenty of sites that use that word and we
also need to stand our.

So right now, we're displaying what's been working the best according to the
data - surely it'll evolve.

~~~
Jeremy1026
Maybe check for the referrer, then if it matches a list of known communities,
HackerNews, Reddit, Facebook, etc. have it automatically change to "Create
Your Own <REFERRER>", otherwise just use community?

------
n17r4m
Might be a bit on the heavyweight side, but TikiWiki (
[http://tiki.org](http://tiki.org) ) might be a good fit for this.

------
rtcoms
I would suggest - Google Keep. Now Google Keep notes can be share with other
people

------
ashleyp
Is what Evernote is for

------
jtfairbank
Trello

------
Immortalin
Try Drupal

